# What is Stereo Widening?



## Tofu_Boi

Doesn't do much on the K800i but on the W600i where there was 2 speakers... it actually sounds like the sound is more definite as in left and right channels.


----------



## dannyyboii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu_Boi* 
it actually sounds like the sound is more definite as in left and right channels.

Elaborate.


----------



## exhausted mule

there's no better way to explain then through the formula and description you have above there.

in basic terms. its taking a small part of the right channel and putting it into the left and vs.

makes the sound seem fuller and livelier.


----------



## dannyyboii

So basically..let's say you normally use to speakers. Put them together to produce a more balanced and collaborated sound (a more unison sound). Do you mean taking part of the left...and that basically created *two* of the situation when you put the speakers close to each other? Hope you understand my wording...


----------



## Tofu_Boi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannyyboii* 
So basically..let's say you normally use to speakers. Put them together to produce a more balanced and collaborated sound (a more unison sound). Do you mean taking part of the left...and that basically created *two* of the situation when you put the speakers close to each other? Hope you understand my wording...

I think I get what you're saying... and that's exactly it. You would get the similar effect if it was an option for changing mono to stereo.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

what's the difference between this thread and THIS ONE?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Inverting the phase of the sound wave from one channel? Isn't that how the black helicopters stay silent?

I'm not an expert on the physics of wave acoustics or crap like that, but it would seem to me that it would make the left channel more profound by actually producing 'negative' sound on the right.

I.E. you play the opposite wave on the right channel so that the left is really distinct and vice versa.


----------

